# Using phone as a Bluetooth Headset/Speakerphone for PS3



## noside12123 (May 6, 2010)

Hey guys, Is there any type of app out there that lets your phone act as a Bluetooth headset??? I mean by use the phone for my PS3 As a Mic. Is that possible????? Please let me know!! THANKS!  Im on Windows Mobile.. On a Kaiser.


----------



## zeroqi (Jun 14, 2011)

I would love a similar application for few reasons:
   . No other headset to charge, pretty cool i must admit
   . you can use a normal 3.5mm jack, 4-pin mic you usually get with some mobile phones to have working ps3 BT headset
   .    . you could use normal headphones for listening to video/audio on pc or PS3 without a cord going to the computer/ps3 [but no mic on ps3 during lan play]

   . for those wanting a bluetooth throat microphone made from scratch, you don't need to hack a a2dp bluetooth handsfree kit, just to make a 3.5" 4-ping plug + adapter [or your phone plug]

You can actually achieve more or less similar with an a2dp bluetooth small handsfree kit... I actually wrote a piece on what i want to achieve here [throat microphone, talking about bone conduction a bit]:
http://www.dealextreme.com/forums/Forums.dx/Forum.-206~threadid.209744

In the end, you need an hacked rom to overcome the bluetooth stack limitation of some handsets if any, and a program that act as handset server profile. 

BlueputDroid would be the best contender for this jobs, as it allready pose as bluetooth server profile... [http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=940511&page=21]


----------



## timaroundtheworld (Feb 13, 2013)

*That's what I need*

+1

Did you find any solution?


----------



## X82X (Mar 16, 2013)

Bump. This would be awesome!


----------



## uf21 (May 20, 2013)

this would be amazing


----------



## mohammad.yahya (Dec 17, 2013)

I really need something like this now!


----------



## docn (Aug 18, 2014)

any solution found?


----------



## Alixbot (Jul 3, 2016)

I heard its simple to make your own app for this... if only I had the knowledge of an app developer.


----------

